
Which hybrid app framework for iOS and Android? - zaidmo
Hi folks,
I have an app that I&#x27;m trying to develop, but I&#x27;m finding difficulty selecting an app development framework. The app basically requires users to create a profile, and store encrypted data on a cloud. I&#x27;d like to use AWS.<p>I&#x27;ve tried Phonegap - but it doesn&#x27;t seem supported by their dev team. I can&#x27;t even launch the desktop app on Windows 10.<p>Tried React Native with Amazon Amplify and AWS. There are too many errors and deprecated dependencies in their sample projects (with the tutorials I tried). Only seems to be 1 developer advocate at AWS who is contributing to React Native + Amplify tutorials.<p>I had a look at Xamarin Forms. The samples on Github were updated between 2 and 5 years ago: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;awslabs&#x2F;aws-sdk-net-samples&#x2F;tree&#x2F;master&#x2F;XamarinSamples<p>I would appreciate any advise or links to sample code repositories (with authentication functions) to get me started, on a framework that is supported. Ideally on AWS.
======
mikescandy
regarding xamarin, ,have a look at [https://github.com/jsuarezruiz/awesome-
xamarin-forms](https://github.com/jsuarezruiz/awesome-xamarin-forms)

------
chunkles
I would take a look at Flutter. [https://flutter.dev/](https://flutter.dev/)

